# Marc Stien: Raptors + Memphis in Serious Trade Talks



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

> The Toronto Raptors are active in trade talks with the Memphis Grizzlies for Rudy Gay, according to sources.
> 
> The Raptors are believed to be the team most serious for Gay.
> 
> ...


Do not trade Ed Davis! I will be very angry with this.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't like this trade because the move serves no purpose. The Raptors are so far away from being good that adding Gay to the roster changes little in terms of being competitive. As far as Ed Davis goes I don't see him as anything more than a quality NBA starter comparable to guys like Taj Gibson/Glen Davis/Brandon Bass. That said I would much rather keep him than take on Gay's salary especially when it doesn't translate into a lot more wins.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Yup, what he said. Rogers or Bell needs to cancel BC's phone ASAP and don't turn it back on until the deadline passes


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Plus, it would block Ross' development.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

scdn said:


> Plus, it would block Ross' development.


Either Ross or DeRozan will be traded eventually. Neither can play the 3 so unless one of them want to be the sixth man the Raptors will have to make a decision between the two.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it Ross' lack of bulk that makes you think he can't be a SF?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Why can't Derozan/Ross/Gay be a solid wing rotation?


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

It's not that it wouldn't be a solid rotation, but at most it might get us maybe a couple extra wins. And that depends on how well DeRozan and Gay can play together.

I don't see Gay as a go to scorer, which is what the Raptors really need. So moving Ed for another just above average wing guy does nothing for this franchise.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lowry
DeRozan
Gay
Bargnani
Valuncianus

Is a pretty decent starting 5, should contend for a playoff spot next season...but you need to really stink this season to get that high pick, then you'll have a core to go forward with.

If you lucked in to a top 3-4 pick, grab a PF and ship Bargnani elsewhere.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Wade County said:


> Lowry
> DeRozan
> Gay
> Bargnani
> ...


Really man? You want us to stink? Couple problems with this;

1) Most importantly, WE DON'T have our pick. (Traded to Houston in the Lowry deal, who then traded it to OKC) Our pick is top 3 protected.

2) If we aquired Gay, we would have zero chance of making the top 3 in the lottery.

3) Have you seen Bargnani play this year? He is flat out awful. I'd rather keep Ed going forward.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Lowry
> DeRozan
> Gay
> Bargnani
> ...


Except our great GM traded our pick for this year. Unless it's a top 3 pick Houston will be benefiting from our futility.

If we do get Gay perhaps we can finish just outside of the playoffs so we sort of "win" by giving away a late lottery pick.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

seifer0406 said:


> Except our great GM traded our pick for this year. *Unless it's a top 3 pick Houston will be benefiting from our futility*.
> 
> If we do get Gay perhaps we can finish just outside of the playoffs so we sort of "win" by giving away a late lottery pick.


OKC has it now


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't think this would be as bad as the rest as you guys.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

AllRim said:


> OKC has it now


watch them get someone of James Harden's caliber with our pick.

Can we fire BC already?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Shoooot the deal is getting closer and could close by tonight!! Just heard it on 680news. 
Calderon + Davis for Gay ... Ohhhh man. I'm really not wanting to lose Jose. He's been my favorite Raptor for the last few years :'-(


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Ya this is a sad day. Caldy is a great guy and a good player. Davis has shown loads of growth and the ability to be a consistant starter. 

Now we open a spot for Bargs to start when he returns (which is why I think BC wants to trade Ed). Hopefully if this does happend that somehow Lowry/DD/Gay/Bargs/Val can magically mesh together......I doubt it


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

According to Ken Berger this deal has reached the ownership level.....

The more and more I look at this trade, I still get upset at losing Ed Davis but I am starting to get excited to see if Gay can thrive in Toronto. Still, I am not happy about the deal but I'm starting to get exicted about Gay in Toronto


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

And apparently Haddadi might be involved, plan the parade route?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

AllRim said:


> According to Ken Berger this deal has reached the ownership level.....
> 
> The more and more I look at this trade, I still get upset at losing Ed Davis but I am starting to get excited to see if Gay can thrive in Toronto. Still, I am not happy about the deal but I'm starting to get exicted about Gay in Toronto


well, you'll lose that excitement when we continue our losing ways despite all these moves. Except now we no longer have the financial flexibility that we had a couple years ago.

I just don't care about this team any more. I don't see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

At least try and be optomistic now that the deal is done..... No matter what, I will never stop being a Raptors fan.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Done deal ..... I'm sooooo unhappy. 
I would seriously have preferred to trade Lowry. 
Worst day ever :'-(


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I feel bad for Jose. I would've liked to have seen him get moved to a playoff team at least.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

AllRim said:


> At least try and be optomistic now that the deal is done..... No matter what, I will never stop being a Raptors fan.


If you look at some of the threads on this forum I have been the biggest BC supporter for the past 3-4 years. I can be an optimist but I can't be a blind homer. The only reason this deal happened is because BC had no other options to save his job. This type of **** it let's try and see if this works kind of team building is why many bottom feeder teams continue to be bottom feeders. There is no vision or long term plan behind any of these moves. Lowry, Fields, now Gay will do nothing for us.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I've been a BC hater (save for the Ross pick), and while I don't think this trade is great by any means, I don't see it as some disaster. This is the same Rudy Gay that kills us every year. I mean he's having an off year for his standards, sure, but just a year or two ago he was a fringe All-Star-type player and let's be honest, I'm not exactly confident that we would have gotten a _better_ player with the cap space Calderon was about to free up. 

I really do think we get more talent then we give. On paper we should have a better team. I loved Jose, don't get me wrong, but his inability to guard his position (to be fair, Lowry hasn't been stellar this season either) has always driven me nuts. I'm definitely not on BC's nuts because of this trade, but I don't want to kick them either.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

The Ross pick? what about Drummond? And it's not about the cap space, it's about giving up Ed


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I think I made it quite clear in the draft thread that I'd have rather the pick be Drummond (seems like myself and Porn were the only ones), but yes I did like the Ross pick and am still optimistic about him.

Now while I feel like Ed Davis has absolutely exceeded what I've expected, I really don't think he's a good enough player to get upset about though to be fair, I'm definitely not as high on him as you - I just don't think he has a very high ceiling.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Ya, I feel he can turn into something pretty damn good. And I wasn't here on the boards for the draft, so sorry to you, I didn't know your stance. 

This trade is tearing me apart. On one hand I hate to lose Caldy (Memphis wouldn't have been that bad, but Detroit sucks for him big time) but I am excited to see what Lowry does with no one ready to run him out of the starters spot.

Hate to lose Ed, but I hope Gay can revert to the player he once was, and became a franchise player. I doubt it will happen but here's to hoping.

Curious to see what this means for Bargnani, will he come back and be placed right into the starting spot once healthy enough to play those minutes. And can he start to play like he did for those 16 games last season. Or once JV comes back will it be Amir and JV starting? Amir has been playing like a man on fire lately. Or will BC finally give in and try to make another move to save his ass and trade Bargs?

The trade deadline can't get here quick enough! I need answers!!


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

No harm, sir. Now don't get me wrong, just because I don't think Ed was anything special doesn't mean I think Rudy is. Again, I'm not upset at this trade but I'm not exactly excited either.

Now that being said, Amir _has_ to be the starter here. Bargnani has absolutely lost that job. And like you, I am optimistic about Lowry as a full time starter. Hopefully he can regain his form on the defensive end. I am, however, not thrilled with the idea of JL3 being in the rotation.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Ya JL3 is pure garbage. And I surely hope Bargs has lost that job, but you never know with Casey and BC


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Still missing my boy Calderon. But I get it. The Gay boy had better be worth it. Ugly contract. 
But where I'll feel even better .... Is when we hear the same kinda thing for Bargs !!! Then I'll be doing the big happy happy dance !!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Finally, I've made it on to make a post. 

This trade makes a ton of sense, we had two starting caliber point guards and zero starting caliber small forwards. This trade addresses the piss poor management of the team before today. Our management had made mistakes (countless mistakes), and this is them addressing that. 

Ed Davis will be missed. Jose Calderon will be missed. I've had a blast watching both of them through their careers and I look forward to seeing what they can do now they have fresh scenery. 

Lowry/DeRozan/Gay is a trio we should be really excited about. Sure, some of the skills they have overlap and we're missing a 3pt threat but having that much talent is something I can not wait to see get together on the court night after night. It's going to be highlight central. We do have a ridiculous log jam on the wings, furthering the Landry Fields debacle but alas, it's a nice situation to be in. 

So overall, Porn is happy. The move had to be made and we should all look on the bright side.

The biggest question for me now, does Bargnani get moved too? I think he does. What about you guys?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Gay will suit up for his debut Sunday for anyone interested.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

> Josh Lewenberg ‏@JLew1050
> Gay's first game as a member of the Toronto Raptors... Sunday afternoon at home vs the defending champion Miami Heat


PP beat me to it


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

excited to see what they can do together


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

AllRim said:


> PP beat me to it


Ha, it's been the only time lately. My work is keeping me really busy, so I appreciate the work you've done creating threads bro.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

even more excited after listening to BC on the Fan 590 saying that he is open to trading Bargnani.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

AllRim said:


> even more excited after listening to BC on the Fan 590 saying that he is open to trading Bargnani.


I KNEW IT!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Porn Player said:


> Ha, it's been the only time lately. My work is keeping me really busy, so I appreciate the work you've done creating threads bro.


Ya, I like talking Raptors here. Not a lot of people, but no one on here is dumb. They all bring nice views to the table even if they don't agree with me. Quality forum, with quality Raptors fans.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

I knew Gay + Lowry were friends. But did you guys know that Rudy is the Godfather to Lowry's child? Things are looking up, hopefully this can pull the team closer together.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

*@michaelgrange: Lowry on Rudy: 'I told him it was a first class organization and good to be a part of' #Raptors*

*@michaelgrange: Lowry on Rudy: when he's here it's going to be an easy transition #Raptors*


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

AllRim said:


> I knew Gay + Lowry were friends. But did you guys know that Rudy is the Godfather to Lowry's child? Things are looking up, hopefully this can pull the team closer together.


I did not know this either.


Extra excitement.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

AllRim said:


> I knew Gay + Lowry were friends. But did you guys know that Rudy is the Godfather to Lowry's child? Things are looking up, hopefully this can pull the team closer together.


Yea, apparently they're best friends from back in their Memphis days together. If Rudy Gay is ever going to settle in somewhere, be comfortable, and fulfill his potential, this is it.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Kyle Lowry Interview with TNS recap

TNS - let us welcome our resident "Rudy Gay" expert

KLow - Hey guys, just came off a nice hard practice, so feelin good after my treatment

TNS - How long have you known Rudy?

KLow - Known him since we were sophomores in High School, split off into rival schools, stayed in touch and we're best of friends now. He's also the godfather of my son. When I asked him he was really excited so now I can drop my son off at his Godfather's house while I go do my thing.

TNS - What don't we know about Rudy?

KLow - He's a silly guy, doesn't shy away from the spotlight or from being humorous. Just a great guy

TNS - There are a Raptors fans who think he's overpaid, talk to them

KLow - Everyone will have an opinion, always be a debate. He can be an All-Star. In Memphis he had a lot of success and played with great players who took away from him (Gasol/Randolph), this is chance for him to be a superstar and his chance to blossom. He can put up numbers. Great scorer can grab 10 rebounds and a few steals. He's gonna guard guys like Kobe and Lebron the bigger wing guys so makes him a great addition.

TNS - How will he make your job easier?

KLow - Give him the ball and get out the way lol. He's a really talented player and him and Demar especially now that He's developed a great passing ability. Been getting bout 5 assists a game lately.

TNS - Did Demar get fouled last night?

KLow - Truthfully we shouldn't have put ourselve in that position

TNS - Are you ready for the reigns as the official PG?

KLow - Yeah I'm ready, had to deal with a few injuries and jose did a great job takin over and I just wanted to be a pro and take a step back. I was asked to play a certain role and I just wanted to come in anyway I can and be aggressive.

TNS - Were you able to learn a bit about the team while being injured? What is different about you now and you before the injury?

KLow - I don't think there's a difference but I was told to do certain things. I never did anything to not help the team win. We had a rough schedule but we also had a new team basically to get used to. now we do certain things differently but I don't feel like a different player

TNS - BC called the 2 PGs a controversy, were there Jose guys and Lowry guys in the locker room?

KLow - Not at all we all got along, had a great team and we all liked each other. No segregation. I was Jose guy and we both wanted to win. Just have to be best pro we can be.

TNS - BC said he's not done making moves, does that make you nervous

KLow - All we can do is give it out all and do our best. not my job to think about player movement. We just gotta go out there and play the game.

TNS - At this point are you good enough to make the playoffs

KLow - yeah we are good enough especially when we get JV and AB we'll be able to figure out how to play. We are really talented, we just gotta come together

TNS - When did u last talk to Rudy?

KLow - 10 mins ago, he's relly excited and he wants to come in and succeed and with his talent he should expect to succeed. He will most likely play Sunday


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

This trade is growing on me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

ya me too. Hated it at first, but I am becoming overly excited to see Lowry/DD/Gay/Amir/JV. And even more excited to find out what trades BC has planned. He has said in sevral different interviews that this isn't the only trade that will happen before the deadline


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

-James- said:


> I think I made it quite clear in the draft thread that I'd have rather the pick be Drummond (seems like myself and Porn were the only ones), but yes I did like the Ross pick and am still optimistic about him.
> 
> Now while I feel like Ed Davis has absolutely exceeded what I've expected, I really don't think he's a good enough player to get upset about though to be fair, I'm definitely not as high on him as you - I just don't think he has a very high ceiling.


actually I was the one screaming about Drummond.

I'm still screaming about the pick. The guy will be a superstar while Ross become the next generic wing that nobody cares about.

http://www.basketballforum.com/toro...-pick-nba-draft-toronto-raptors-select-7.html


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> The guy will be a superstar while Ross become the next generic wing that nobody cares about.


Smh.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

What ever became of Hamed Haddadi through this trade? Did we trade him off somewhere or just buy him out immediately?? Either way he's obviously not with us and was never meant to be, but what did we do?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Just checked on line and he's still part of our roster?? Any insights then??


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Last I heard he was still in Memphis working out which is a bit weird. 

Shrugs all round I guess.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Weird indeed !! Thanks PP!


----------

